# Symbian Belle announced by Nokia



## Terabyte (Aug 24, 2011)

*Symbian Belle and 3 New phones running on Belle announced by Nokia*

Symbian Belle
Nokia 701 - the brightest screen in the world
Nokia 700 - the smallest smartphone in the world
Nokia 600 - loud and proud


----------



## socrates (Aug 24, 2011)

V interesting, i hope they price it right in India. But they have not mentioned the screen size only the external dimensions of the piece  After using E6 for some days I like it. Belle is supposed to be an improvement  I was pinning my hopes on 700 but it seems small 

*www.gsmarena.com/symbian_bellerunning_nokia_600700_and_701_announced-news-3040.php  This mentions the screen size  if you want the specs check out gsmarena here

*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_600-4118.php
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_700-4021.php
*www.gsmarena.com/nokia_701-4119.php


----------



## socrates (Aug 24, 2011)

*Symbian Belle brings major UI changes, looks Android-ish*

Nokia pulled the cover off Symbian Belle, which will debut with the three new models (600, 700 and 701). It succeeds Anna and brings more improvements to the Symbian OS - to quote the press release, "All in all, Symbian Belle provides Nokia's most competitive, seamless and intuitive Symbian experience so far."  Symbian Belle brings major UI changes, looks Android-ish - GSMArena.com news

*tech2.in.com/news/general/update-symbian-belle-officially-announced/237152


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 24, 2011)

do those 3.2" really need a 1Ghz processor? or in more technical terms, will it make a difference for Symbian Belle to run on a 600Mhz processor than a 1Ghz processor? i am sure Nokia is going to brag about that fast processor. and in the end give a bad price tag.


----------



## socrates (Aug 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> do those 3.2" really need a 1Ghz processor? or in more technical terms, will it make a difference for Symbian Belle to run on a 600Mhz processor than a 1Ghz processor? i am sure Nokia is going to brag about that fast processor. and in the end give a bad price tag.



If they are foolish to price it high then they will get screwed. But if you look at the specs the batteries used are not v large  capacity, so it will depend on the power consumption, they say its economical in power consumption. All are to be released in Q3 does it mean all of them will come out in the next 30+ days?? Its almost end August now.


----------



## R2K (Aug 24, 2011)

When will I be able to see a Nokia phone running android ???
Is it too much to ask for ?


----------



## Krish_88 (Aug 24, 2011)

R2K said:


> When will I be able to see a Nokia phone running android ???
> Is it too much to ask for ?



Need to give them so more time. Already they are bugged up with lots including belle, wp7


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 24, 2011)

R2K said:


> When will I be able to see a *Nokia phone running android* ???
> Is it too much to ask for ?


Nokia unveils Symbian Belle, *looks Android-ish*


----------



## socrates (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't think most Nokia users will mind if Symbian starts to function like Andriod but is called XYZ by Nokia  Of course the price too has to be right.


----------



## Terabyte (Aug 24, 2011)

> The *Nokia 701* will be available in steel dark, silver light, amethyst violet, and white variations and is expected to come to market in the third quarter of 2011. Before local taxes or operator subsidies, it will cost around *EUR 290*.


Approx 19.2k(Overpriced by 2k IMO)


> Coming in cool grey, silver/white, coral red, peacock blue and purple varieties, the *Nokia 700* is expected to retail at around *EUR 270* without local taxes or operator subsidies and is expected to become available in the third quarter of 2011.


Approx 18k(Overpriced by 2k IMO)


> The *Nokia 600* will be available in black, white, pink and lime flavours from the third quarter of 2011. Before taxes and operator subsidies, it will cost around *EUR 180*.


Approx 12k(Overpriced by 2k IMO)


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 24, 2011)

Not bad pricing IMHO. If that was a conversion of euros, then expect slighly cheaper pricing here.


----------



## noob (Aug 24, 2011)

*I'm seeing the trademark Android notification bar everywhere... iPhones, Bada... and now this.*


----------



## noob (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Symbian Belle brings major UI changes, looks Android-ish*

exactly, I'm seeing the trademark Android notification bar everywhere... iPhones, Bada... and now this.


----------



## socrates (Aug 24, 2011)

Terabyte said:


> Approx 19.2k(Overpriced by 2k IMO)
> 
> Approx 18k(Overpriced by 2k IMO)
> 
> Approx 12k(Overpriced by 2k IMO)





Agree 100% They would have to be nuts to price it this way. I had seen on some other site the 600 would be priced <10k I hope better sense prevails as it is E6 was price at 17100-17200 in Mumbai, Now I see it priced at 15k+ on Flipkart.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Aug 24, 2011)

The price WILL be cheaper here.

Even Nokia N8 was more expensive in Europe than India. Current pricing according to Wikipedia is 370 euros (~Rs. 24500) and INR 21000. Rs. 3500 price difference


----------



## socrates (Aug 24, 2011)

Links on YouTube 

Symbian Belle - UI hands-on demo - YouTube

The all-new Symbian Belle - YouTube

Tap into something new via Nokia NFC - YouTube

Nokia 701 - World's brightest smartphone with Symbian Belle - YouTube

Nokia's loudest smartphone - Nokia 600 with Symbian Belle - YouTube


----------



## R2K (Aug 28, 2011)

Krish_88 said:


> Need to give them so more time. Already they are bugged up with lots including belle, wp7



I don't know about others but if nokia doesn't come up with a android model soon,..I'm not gonna buy another smart phone from nokia again..
I like Nokia's build quality more than anything....but if they don't care to do something about the OS part they simply don't give me a choice


----------



## vivekkartha (Sep 8, 2011)

Anybody know when will belle update for existing phones be released??


----------



## socrates (Sep 8, 2011)

vivekkartha said:


> Anybody know when will belle update for existing phones be released??



Nokia recently introduced the Symbian Belle update to the world. They also announced three new smartphones running the Belle update viz. Nokia 600, 700 and 701. The company even promised users that the update will soon be available for existing Symbian^3 devices like the  Nokia N8, C7, E7, C6-01, X7 and E6. For a quick look at what Belle has to offer, read on.  A quick look at the new Symbian Belle update


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 8, 2011)

Nokia is on the last row in market...due to android OS & others..
so thats y sudden new OS annoncements...
symbian Anna & now symbian Belle....


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> Nokia is on the last row in market...due to android OS & others..
> so thats y sudden new OS annoncements...
> symbian Anna & now symbian Belle....



Yes, it is true that they announced those OS'es because of the tough competition they are facing from their rivals, but one have to admit that nokia is sinking their own ship by not adopting android for their own stupidity. WHo wants to gave a sysbian 'anna' or 'belle' phone when the name 'Android' have already created brand name fever.


----------



## socrates (Sep 29, 2011)

Nokia Symbian Belle NFC phones launch: What we learned about Symbian. Nokia Symbian Belle NFC phones launch What - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 29, 2011)

I am running an August 30 belle leak on my N8


----------

